# Canister Filter??



## PGAACES (May 20, 2010)

Which is the best to buy, Fluval, Eihiem, or Rena....looking for one for a 77 gal tank, and that is very quite, have aquaclear 300's and the noise irritates me, heard rena is very quite...

Thanks, Paul


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

This question will really come down to user preference as some people will like one brand over the other for what ever reason.

All three you mentioned are good. My preference though is Fluval.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had Fluvals and Eheims and they are both great. Either one is a smart buy


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I have been running mostly the Rena XP series on my tanks. They are dead quiet when installed per the directions. As with any filter, they can be noisy if you don't prime them properly but they will even self prime if you give them enough running time. On a tank your size I would use the XP3 filter.


----------

